# Pacer fan again



## Redeemed

This is DienerTime, by the way. I was going to quit my pacer-fandom and change to the Magic because of Moderating opportunities but I have decided to stay a fan. 10 years of following this team is too much to give up on.


----------



## R-Star

That story makes me question you being a real Pacers fan.


They could offer me a modding job for any team, I still live and die Pacers when it comes to ball.


----------



## Redeemed

Hey, judge not lest ye be judged. matthew 7:1


----------



## R-Star

Nobody tells me what to do ~ R-Star 101


----------



## Jace

WTF? You switched teams to try to audition for a mod job? Dude...this blows my mind. I thought fantasy leagues killed sports for people, but messageboarding? Time to re-assess everything, DienerTime.


----------



## Redeemed

It wasn't just the mod opportunity i've been considering dropping the Pacers for a while. We are almost the Cubs of the NBA.


----------



## BlakeJesus

Redeemed said:


> This is DienerTime, by the way. I was going to quit my pacer-fandom and change to the Magic because of Moderating opportunities but I have decided to stay a fan. 10 years of following this team is too much to give up on.


:jr:


----------



## Redeemed

BlakeJesus said:


> :jr:


Wow I got Good Ol' JRd.


----------



## R-Star

I want to keep things between us amicable. 

You're making it hard.


----------



## Redeemed

I don't care whether you like me or not to be quite honest.


----------



## R-Star

Well that's a lie and you know it.


----------



## Redeemed

I'm not a 17 year old gay boy that has to be liked anymore. I'm a man now.


----------



## Wade County

This thread hurts my head.


----------



## King Joseus

Oh man.


----------



## R-Star

Redeemed said:


> I'm not a 17 year old gay boy that has to be liked anymore. I'm a man now.


You're 21, you're not a man.


----------



## Redeemed

R-Star said:


> You're 21, you're not a man.


I am considered by the government as an adult.


----------



## R-Star

Redeemed said:


> I am considered by the government as an adult.


What are you considered by R-Star?


----------



## doctordrizzay

Redeemed said:


> I'm not a 17 year old gay boy that has to be liked anymore. I'm a man now.


So you used to be a 17 year old gay boy?


----------



## Basel

This thread...I don't really know what to say. Just...what the ****?


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Redeemed said:


> I'm not a 17 year old gay boy that has to be liked anymore. I'm a man now.


Wow.


----------



## roux

:cosby:


----------



## Bubbles

There was nothing wrong with being gay in the first place. Be yourself. Don't let others dictate who you are.


----------



## Gonzo

We need a mod to lock and delete this shit. Or edit thread title with an update: "Update: WienerTime no longer 17 year old gay boy" 

WienerTime doesn't sound 21... Can't give up on your team after 12 games, that's childish. I will admit to accidentally "missing" more games than normal this year, but I'm not gonna be a fan of the ****ing Magic. **** that organization. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Knick Killer

Redeemed said:


> This is DienerTime, by the way. I was going to quit my pacer-fandom and change to the Magic because of Moderating opportunities but I have decided to stay a fan. 10 years of following this team is too much to give up on.


So you were a die hard Pacers fan when we were pathetic with losers like Travis Diener, and now that we've just come off our best season in forever(which you weren't even on BBF to discuss), you randomly come back and pretend to be a Magic fan so you have a chance of becomming a moderator? Do you realize how stupid that sounds?


----------



## Knick Killer

I will lock this stupid thread after he replies to that.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

Why lock it? It's only gonna get more funny.

What's worse, going from gay to ex-gay or going from Pacers fan to Magic fan?


----------



## Wade County

Roux2dope's cosby face said this thread best :laugh:


----------



## Floods

Gonzo said:


> WienerTime


I don't know what this says about my maturity but I will never not laugh at that. :lol:


----------



## Floods

And I'm 99% sure the OP is just trolling.


----------



## Redeemed

Just close the thread.


----------



## Knick Killer

Floods said:


> And I'm 99% sure the OP is just trolling.


Doubtful. This is vintage DienerTime.


----------

